# [Project log] SG05 AM1 build "keep it simple" {update need some advice on cooling ;) }



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

so, i won a real bargain on a SG05 auction, i got it for 4$~ since i always wanted to redo a mini itx build after the one i did who is sitting at my parent house in Spain, here we go

list:
Silverstone Sugo SG05
BeQuiet SFX Power 2 300w 80+ bronze
Athlon 5350
Asus AM1I-A SKT AM1 MITX
Asus GT 730 silent 2gb DDR3 (just for fun, GK208 PciEx X8 variante)
4GB DDR3-1600MHZ NON-ECC SR
Patriot Blaze 60gb Sata3 SSD (OS)
Asus BT 400 usb Bluetooth 4.0 dongle
Edinet WiFi b/g/n 150 dongle
Microsoft All-In-One Media keyboard (multi touch+gestures trackpad)
Teac Slimline DVD-RW/CD-RW (altho i am a no ODD type of guy ... it's cheap and will not hurt to have one in that build)

pics:
currently waiting on the case/Apu/Ram/Mobo but i got a confirmation for a delivery tomorrow for the 3 last

 

received so far: BT dongle and ODD
 

i had already in my spare parts boxes
 

aim : just another PC for my house, which incidentally will make my living room looks more and more like a computer shop (lot's of mobo/GPU/CPU collection, PSU and other spare parts laying around the whole place ...  ), main use, probably a HTPC for my 32" Toshiba TV

To be continued ©

edit nervously waiting on any of my retailer/etailer listing of the new Scythe Kodati ... duh...


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey looking great
Maybe you can take some inspiration from this?http://www.overclock.net/t/1481006/am1-aftermarkey-coolers


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> Hey looking great
> Maybe you can take some inspiration from this?http://www.overclock.net/t/1481006/am1-aftermarkey-coolers


hummm not a bad idea... will investigate further xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 18, 2015)

update (and sorry for double posting  )
 
i have yet to clean that little bluetooth keyboard  and pardon me my backup mousemate 

damn the asus box is smaller than the asrock one xD
 

installation


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 16, 2015)

little improvement and also idea 

so i added some stuff some usefull some useless (hint: the GT 730 is Use**** take a guess  ) 
  
 

now the idea is checking if i can go full passive with a Arctic Alpine M1
http://www.arctic.ac/ch_en/alpine-m1-passive.html




it can be oriented in any way so the fin directly in the JetFlo 120 who is sitting in the front... or 

http://www.arctic.ac/ch_en/alpine-m1.html





but technically the problem with that one is: it has only 2 holes (unlike the passive who sport 4) so the fins of the heatsink will be oriented on the back of the GT 730


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 16, 2015)

nice, choosing between these two: if silence is a must you could go with the M1-passive (although the M1 should also be quiet!- pun intended )

the way i see it that the M1 would also provide additional cooling to the VRM heatsink on your mobo "if that is even necessary"


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 16, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> nice, choosing between these two: if silence is a must you could go with the M1-passive (although the M1 should also be quiet!- pun intended )
> 
> the way i see it that the M1 would also provide additional cooling to the VRM heatsink on your mobo "if that is even necessary"


well the M1 non passive is quiet, thanks to the 80mm fan instead of the tiny one on the stock cooler ... and the passive is 1chf more than the non passive (uh? the cost for 29mm worth of aluminium outmatch the cost of a 80mm fan??? )

tho with the JetFlo 120 in the front the VRM heatsink has a direct flow on it (albeit the fin of it are not oriented in the flow)


----------

